# Stock Market Strategies that Work in Australia



## wadiman (14 July 2010)

Hi Guys - 

I've been a lurker here for a while but this is my first post. 

I saw an advert for this book (authors Matthew Brooks and Paul ***** from TheSuperInvestor.com.au) and was intrigued.  After flicking through a few pages of it at dymocks i thought there was enough there to warrant a purchase.  

I've now read it through cover to cover and find it excellent. 

Basically, the authors backtest 16 different strategies including low P/E stocks, high relative strength etc and using different investment universes from the ASX (top 100 and 300).  The backtest data are the actual asx prices of the equities from Dec 1995 to Dec 2009.

I really like their approach and have commenced research on low p/s ratios  and high relative strength - the 2 strategies that appeal to me. 

Has anyone else read this book?  If so - do you have any views on the robustness of their approach or thoughts on the strategies?

Bestest

Wadiman
(no affiliation with the authors etc)


----------

